# The Bee Whisperer 'Michael Jordan' Interview



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

View attachment 21155​
This week we are talking to Michael Jordan 'The Bee Whisperer' from Wyoming. This is Episode Seventy Seven of our beekeeping podcast.

Michael Jordan is a holistic bee keeper from Cheyenne in Wyoming, who along with teaching beekeeping and making the famous "King Mead" is the Bee Whisperer.

You can listen to the show here:-

The Bee Whisperer 'Michael Jordan' Interview

Here's What was discussed

Why Michael put cell phones into his Beehives
How to make your Mead consistent every year
What Michael feeds his bees over winter
A Bee Tea to help with Nosema
Using Peppermint rather than smoke
Why the Monks in the Abbey used to Hum
How neighbors that you feed don't complain much.
The Wyoming Beekeepers Association hasn't seen American Foul Brood for Ten Years

Hope you enjoy this weeks chat. If you liked the show comment HERE please.

Gary and Margaret

*Ways to subscribe to our podcast The kiwimana Buzz...*

Click here to subscribe via iTunes
Click here to subscribe via RSS 
You can also subscribe via Stitcher


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

All this time I thought he was a retired basketball player...


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

wonder if he will change his nickname to "honey Jordan" instead of "air Jordan"?


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> All this time I thought he was a retired basketball player...



 Thanks Michael for the comment, yes his PR agent said I couldn't bring up his basketball past. So this show is just about his beekeeping career.

Hope you are well, your chat with us is still our most downloaded podcast by the way .

Hope you are sorted for the Nebraska winter.

Gary


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

jakec said:


> wonder if he will change his nickname to "honey Jordan" instead of "air Jordan"?


Thanks Jakec , I will pass on that suggestion.


----------

